

Cisco’s Bold Networking Start-Up - mrmaddog
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/16/ciscos-bold-networking-startup/

======
mrmaddog
What I find fascinating is that this seems to be a regular facet of cisco's
culture. Some employees leave _, start a start-up with access to Cisco's
manufacturing/engineering resources, poach a bunch of employees from Cisco,
then get bought back for huge sums of money a couple years later. As the
article mentions, this must be tough on morale for the people that aren't
picked to join the hot-new product-line.

_ I use the term "leave" very lightly. Apparently, Mario, Luca and Jain's
previous spin-ins: Andiamo and Nuova moved right across the street into
buildings still owned by Cisco.

